# interested in coding.



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Would it be best to build a background in Linux out should I just jump into Android?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

You'd probably be better asking this in general development section, rather than thunderbolt. You'll likely get more replies.

As for an answer, I'm no developer. I can however give you some insight. If you're looking to develop apps, you could use any os. If you want to compile android, or kernels, you need to use Linux. I would try starting with Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Pinguy, or any other Debian / Ubuntu based distro. Learn your way around that a little, get comfortable, then start looking into coding android.

If anyone with more knowledge reads this, please speak up, but I think this would be your best place to start. When you look to start building roms, learn to build cm from git and go from there. There are lots of tutorials here and on XDA. Lots of devs out there willing to help out guys like you and me too 

Hope this was the kind of answer you were looking for.

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes that does help a lot. I dual boot Ubuntu and just want to get into coding roms. I did fiddle with java years ago. I'll look for some tutorials. Thanks again.

I posted here because I enjoy the bolt community and their comments.


----------



## tbhall77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fyi there is a whole section for development under general / development.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general/development.


----------



## StDevious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well!


----------



## crashbang (Jun 8, 2011)

StDevious said:


> I'm interested in this as well!


word. Any links would be great.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Learn from the experts, Google.

http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/12/introducing-android-training.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A%20blogspot%2FhsDu%20%28Android%20Developers%20Blog%29&m=1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

So I found some vids and stuff. Was lost just setting up my machine lol


----------



## zalez (Dec 1, 2011)

Try googling for tutorials on how to setup android sdk and eclipse.

Here is a link that came up for me, give it a try if you are still stuck on setting up your machine.
http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/developer/android-sdk-install-guide/#.Tvk2-9VNohA

For those who are interested on finding a starting point to get started with android I would recommend coming up with a simple app idea and then just jumping in to it. Along the way you will want to learn about the different life cycles of an app, ie. Services, Activities, Broadcast Receivers ect.
You will want to figure out what your app will need during it's life. For instance if you want your app to listen for incoming sms you would want to read up on broadcast receivers. If you want your app to do something that will be cpu intensive then read up on services.

There are tons of examples and tutorials out there. Get your app idea and write it out on paper. Then dive in to the coding. Don't be afraid to ask questions either.


----------

